# Anglerumfrage 2012 - Mitmachen und Gewinnen!



## Werbung (11. Oktober 2012)

werbung​
Anglerumfrage 2012​​
Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
wir laden euch herzlich zur Anglerumfrage 2012 ein und freuen uns, wenn ihr euch ca.8-10 Minuten Zeit nehmt um den Online-Fragebogen auszufüllen.

Wer möchte, kann nach der Umfrage an unserem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Dabei gibt es folgende Preise zu gewinnen:

- 10 x hochwertiges Angelgerät (Ruten)
- 20 x nützliches Angelzubehör (Kunstköder)


Zur Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel ist die Eingabe einer E-Mail Adresse erforderlich. Die E-Mail Adresse wird ausschließlich im Zusammenhang mit der Verlosung der Gewinne verwendet und anschließend gelöscht.

Die Gewinner werden Ende November per E-Mail benachrichtigt.


Zur Umfrage >>Umfrage geschlossen<<​
Fragen zur Umfrage hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250882
.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anglerumfrage 2012 - Mitmachen und Gewinnen!*

So Leute,
soeben habe ich die Info erhalten, dass die Gewinner per E-Mail benachrichtigt wurden!

Der Betreff der E-Mail lautet!!!
*Gewinner Angler-Umfrage bei anglerboard.de*

P.S.
Mir wurde außerdem mitgeteilt, dass bei einem Gewinner die Mail zurückkam, weil sein Postfach voll war. Schaut also bitte mal nach ob euer Postfach voll ist und leert es ggf. Die Mail an den einen Gewinner dessen Postfach voll war wird im Lauf der Woche nochmal versendet!


----------

